# whats the best way to get the smell of smoke out of leather?



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

not car related but just got a second hand leather sofa and it stinks of *** smoke what would be the recommended cleaner?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Give the leather a damn good clean mate.
Very little else you can do but let it air after that.
You could use a cleaner and if applicable a conditioner with a heavy scent to mask it. Something like gliptone.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've given it a good clean and it's looking better. I was told saddle soap was good but it can leave a greasy film and is hard work and that bicarbonate of soda would remove the smell but I thought that might damage the finish


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Saddle soap is good for saddles and yes bicarb is gonna ruin the finish in all likelihood.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

ill order some gilptone and see if that helps


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Use an odour bomb

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dakota-Odour-Bomb-Car-Air-Freshener-Odor-Eliminator-New-Car-Scent-Best-/161888939751?hash=item25b1552ee7:g:hhUAAOSweW5VDET5

I had tried everything on a golf a few years back that stank of smoke and then I gave one of these a go and it sorted it within two days. Just follow the instructions carefully


----------

